# Water Fountain Rome Italy



## JRE313 (Jan 20, 2012)

Let me know what you think


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 20, 2012)

it just blends into the background too much with the HDR treatment... and since you cut off the top, it is just another snapshot.. just with HDR!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks like there's a fair amount of fake blur... What did it look like before that?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 20, 2012)

The faux DOF or blur you've added to the background is uneven and distracting.

The top of statue is cut off, so the composition isn't that great either. 

It looks like a heavily shopped touristy snapshot. 

I think you have an interesting subject here, but this image just misses the mark.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 20, 2012)

hahahah... I didn't even look close enough to see the "blur". Figures.....


----------



## rokvi (Jan 21, 2012)

It hurts my eyes.


----------

